# حقيقه علمييييييييييه



## twety (8 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت محدش يزعل ...
العلم اثبت انه يوجد اربع حقائق لا يمكن تغييرها .........
1- الحقيقه الاولي انك ماتقدرش تلمس كل سنانك بلسانك ...................
2- والحقيقه التانيه انك سازج وبتحاول دلوقت تلمس كل سنانك بلسانك........................
3-والحقيقه التالته انك تافه وبتدحك علي نفسك دلوقت وده من تفاهتك..................
4-والحقيقه الرابعه انك هايف وبتفكر تبعت الرساله دي لكل اللي تعرفهم........
مع اطيب تمنياتي بالعبط الدائم
ههههههههههههههه :99:


----------



## merola (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*

_*ههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة يا تويتى انا كنت بعمل كدا
بس يالا ربنا يسامحك بقة *_​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*

:new6::new6::new6:

بامانة عسل يا توتة انا فطست علي روحي من الضحك

وللاسف كل اللي فكرت فيه كتبتيه في الموضوع صح :giveup:

ثانكس يا جميل :t19:


----------



## kajo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جلمده كدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rama (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*

*ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
جديدة وجامدة أوي
ميرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*على فكرة يا تويتى انا كنت بعمل كدا*_
> 
> _*بس يالا ربنا يسامحك بقة *_​


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
معلش ياقمر:love45:
تعيشى وتاخدى غيييييرها
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## crazy_girl (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*

ماشي ياتويتي دى اخرتها
وانا اللى كنت بفكر اعمل معاكى هدنة لمدة دقيقتين
بس سكررررررررررررررررر خالص مالص بالص ياقمر
وهاندحك عليكي قريب
انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> بامانة عسل يا توتة انا فطست علي روحي من الضحك
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه
بلاش الافكار البدائيه دى ياكوبتك:2:
هههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## jim_halim (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



هههههههههه

ماشي ... ماشي ..  يا بتاع ( i tought i taw a potty cat ) أنت .. 

بس ملعوبة بصراحة . :t33:

​


----------



## twety (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جلمده كدااااااااااااااااااااا


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمه ياكاااااااااااااجو
زرونا تجدوا ما يسركم :yahoo:


----------



## twety (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



rama قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *ههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه 
اى خدمه ياراما ياقمر
يااارب تكون عجبتك 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## twety (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



crazy_girl قال:


> ماشي ياتويتي دى اخرتها
> وانا اللى كنت بفكر اعمل معاكى هدنة لمدة دقيقتين
> بس سكررررررررررررررررر خالص مالص بالص ياقمر
> وهاندحك عليكي قريب
> انتم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون


 
ط بكنتى قولى على الهدنه
كنت فكرت ولا حاااااااااااجه
:999::66:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياستى
ياريت تكون عجبتك وخلاص
دى اهم حااااااجه leasantr


----------



## twety (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حقيقه علمييييييييييه*



jim_halim قال:


> هههههههههه​
> ماشي ... ماشي .. يا بتاع ( i tought i taw a potty cat ) أنت .. ​
> بس ملعوبة بصراحة . :t33:​


 
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يافندم 
اى خدمه :t30:

المهم تكون عجببببببببتكleasantr


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (23 مارس 2009)

*صدق أو لا تصدق*

* صدق أو لا تصدق 
هل تعلم بأن العلم أثبت بأن هناك 5 حقائق علمية لا يمكن تغيرها أو اثبات عكسها طبعاً... هذه الحقائق أثبتت بالتجربة العملية والعلمية واليكم هذه الحقائق مع الاثبات العملي 

الحقيقة (1) 
أنه من الصعوبة بل من المستحيل لمس _جميع_ الاسنان باللسان 

الحقيقة (2) 


انك اهبل انسان بالوجود لانك قمت بالتجربة لتتاكد من صحة الكلام 


الحقيقه )3) 

انك الان مبتسم وانت تقرأ 


الحقيقة (4) 
انك مستمر بالقراءة لحب الفضول فيك ولاثبات هبلك المستمر ولانك قمت بالتجربة اصلا 


الحقيقة (5) 
انك راح ترسل هذه الحقائق لجميع اصدقائك الاهبل منك ، حتى تثبت بانك لست الوحيد الاهبل. 

مع تحيات اهبل سابق 

والحين زادوا كمان واحد 


*


----------



## monygirl (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: صدق أو لا تصدق*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا بيترررررر_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: صدق أو لا تصدق*

*حلوين قوي

شكرا ليك

بيتر​*


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (23 مارس 2009)

*رد: صدق أو لا تصدق*

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مارس 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره 

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (23 مارس 2009)

مااااااااااااشى
يا ست توتى
وانا زعللان منك لأن انا طلعت عبييييييييييييط


----------



## kalimooo (23 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااااااااا تويتي

حلوة كتير


----------



## مريم12 (24 مارس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوى يا تويتى*
*بس انا زعلانة *
*كده تخلينى اضحك على نفسى*
*معندكيش حق*​


----------



## *koki* (13 فبراير 2010)

*انت تعرف*


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههههههه

ماشي يا قمر مقبوله منك


----------



## طحبوش (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا فيني هال5 حقائق مزبوط هههههههههههه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههههههههههه
عسل


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههههههههههههه ماشى مقبولة منك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

ههههههههههههههههه
مش عملتها لانها اتعملت فى من قبل هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك ياقمر


----------



## *koki* (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههه
عادى يعنى ده انتوا زى اخواتى


----------



## نونوس14 (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووة*


----------



## مملكة الغابة (13 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

انا عملت اول حقبقة بس 
وربنا يسمحك او يسامحك 
بصراحة مش عارفة


----------



## *koki* (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*



مملكة الغابة قال:


> انا عملت اول حقبقة بس
> وربنا يسمحك او يسامحك
> بصراحة مش عارفة



just Kidding


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## روماني زكريا (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
قديمه علشان انا اتعملت فيا قبل كده وعارفها ياقمر
بس برضه  شكرا يا koki*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

ههههههههههههه
اوكى ياكوكى لكن عايزك تعرفى ان مايزرعه الانسان اياه وحده يحصد
شكرا كوكى ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## *koki* (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mason (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

_ههههههههههههههه_
_قديمة _
_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_انا نزلتها قبل كدة _
_فى منتدى تانى _
_ثانكس لمجهودك_​


----------



## *koki* (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

العفو


----------



## *koki* (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*



hero mena gerges قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اوكى ياكوكى لكن عايزك تعرفى ان مايزرعه الانسان اياه وحده يحصد
> شكرا كوكى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ​



كل خير انشاء الله


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

هههههههههه
ماشى ماشى​


----------



## *koki* (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

بس حقائق ولا
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

ههههههههههههههههه

ثانكس يا كوكا


----------



## *koki* (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: انت تعرف*

العفوووووووووو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أبريل 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار..*​


----------

